# Ever Ready Torch No 31



## Tone90 (Dec 11, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## LeanBurn (Dec 11, 2017)

That is so cool. Does the switch move side to side or slide..I can't tell. Does it light up still?

Now if only alkalines could be made to not leak like this !


----------



## Tone90 (Dec 11, 2017)

LeanBurn said:


> That is so cool. Does the switch move side to side or slide..I can't tell. Does it light up still?
> 
> Now if only alkalines could be made to not leak like this !



Hi LeanBurn,
the switch pushes down!


----------



## Tone90 (Dec 11, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 11, 2017)

Epic score!!!

Those switches were so simple back then, yet genious. 

The battery was likely a pair of stacked AA's wrapped in tape then the card board "EverReady billboard" over that. 
A pair of "yellow" Rayovacs or black Eveready C or D cells may fit. They're carbon zinc cells are slimmer than alkalines and will fit in some of those really old lights. (Can't tell if it's a C or D sized barrel) 

Definitely use a different bulb when doing any test fire. The original bulb is super-duper hard to find. Very expensive if you can find them. A #14 will work well. 

Likely mid-1920's made based on early US designs.


----------



## Tone90 (Dec 11, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 11, 2017)

Lights like that over here fetch good money in _decent_ shape.
Yours being NIB with the battery? Scale of 1-10 with 10 being rarest yours is at least a 7 or 8 in any condition but in the shape it's in probably 9.999999 (ie there _might_ be a few more in a warehouse somewhere, but not very many if any... you may have the last NIB one)


----------



## Tone90 (Dec 11, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> Lights like that over here fetch good money in _decent_ shape.
> Yours being NIB with the battery? Scale of 1-10 with 10 being rarest yours is at least a 7 or 8 in any condition but in the shape it's in probably 9.999999 (ie there _might_ be a few more in a warehouse somewhere, but not very many if any... you may have the last NIB one)



Thanks


----------

